# HELP!  Trying to delete account!



## soccermomkinda (Aug 3, 2013)

Can a moderator or admin PLEASE help me?  I have been trying to delete my account!  How do you do this??  Please explain like you're talking to a 2 year old because I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2013)

soccermomkinda, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Swfl (Aug 3, 2013)

Just don't log in ever


----------



## soccermomkinda (Aug 3, 2013)

I keep getting messages to my email though even when I don't log in.  Tried to disable settings.  Didn't work.  What forum do I post this in.  Please help me someone.


----------



## brazey (Aug 3, 2013)

soccermomkinda said:


> I keep getting messages to my email though even when I don't log in. Tried to disable settings. Didn't work. What forum do I post this in. Please help me someone.



Post here....    Help Desk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 3, 2013)

I like soccer moms... just sayin, Ill flirt with you if that sweetens the pot


----------



## basskiller (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions 
Under Messaging & Notification, make sure all boxes are unchecked


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2013)

goo goo ga ga !!!!   [that should do it]


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I like soccer moms... just sayin, Ill flirt with you if that sweetens the pot



Ill take the lack of nudz pics as a no...


----------



## jsasson (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been trying to disable email notifications when I get PMs, but was never able to find the option in my settings. Now I'm beginning to suspect its because I haven't posted 10 times...


----------

